

Chrome Extension for Replacing Hacker News Comments with 'Very Interesting' - jplur
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-comment-fixer/dngjdppbflebkjiclmbcnfepfinnbiim

======
legion050
Very interesting!

